# He likes to eat my hair



## joydivision_

Henri goes to the back of my head and starts eating some hair like it was something delicious, wwwhatttt theee haha

Is anybody experiencing this behavior?


----------



## KatelynAlysa

I haven't experienced that with my hedgie, but after I use a certain conditioner my cat will chew on my hair for as long as I let him! (not long because he's heavy and it's not good for my hair).

Do you notice it more after you wash your hair or all the time?


----------



## PJM

Pepper loves my hair. It's funny, because if she's all fidgety, all I have to do I hold her up to my ear & she calms down & starts to lick & tuck at my hair. I love all the sounds she makes, it's so cute. 

You just have to make sure they don't take any hairs with them - could get wrapped around a leg.


----------



## joydivision_

KatelynAlysa said:


> I haven't experienced that with my hedgie, but after I use a certain conditioner my cat will chew on my hair for as long as I let him! (not long because he's heavy and it's not good for my hair).
> 
> Do you notice it more after you wash your hair or all the time?


Aww !!  No not really, he always goes to the back, I guess it's probably because it's the part that is the most shampoo-smelling in our hair? I don't know lool


----------



## joydivision_

PJM said:


> Pepper loves my hair. It's funny, because if she's all fidgety, all I have to do I hold her up to my ear & she calms down & starts to lick & tuck at my hair. I love all the sounds she makes, it's so cute.
> 
> You just have to make sure they don't take any hairs with them - could get wrapped around a leg.


Yes the sound is adorable hahaha, I do make sure he has nothing stuck


----------



## alyssinreality

I worry about the hair getting stuck on him. Being a girl with long thin hair, there's strands of my hair everywhere haha. I always pick it off of him/out of his cage if I see it.


----------



## cthom

udini LOVES my hair. he will roll himself in it and lick it buth e dosent try to chew it. he just likes it. :S


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi will crawl up my neck into my hair and start licking and chewing. It makes me giggle like crazy because hedgie feet feel so funny on your neck!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Squiggy also loves my hair  if I'm on the couch with him when he's awake, he will climb up my shoulder and start burrowing into my hair behind my neck. He even annoints to it :lol:


----------



## Kalandra

Hair is a favorite of many hedgehogs. Some can get really into it, so much so that a normally huffy hedgehog may not notice you rubbing their tummy. However, hair can be an extremely dangerous thing to let them burrow into. You have to be extremely diligent at examining them afterwards to get any hair they got caught in their quills out. They can get a hair burrowed down into their quills quite well, and it can work its way back up later to become a leg hazard.

Also, be aware that some hedgehogs get so into hair, that they will start to bite at it and pull. It can get quite painful. And some like to lick your skin on your neck or behind your ear. I remember someone thinking it was so cute, and allowed the hedgehog to do it. I warned her that the hedgehog would bite, and was told "she doesn't bite." At which point the hedgehog latched onto her earlobe. Never say a hedgehog doesn't do something.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Yeah, I agree with Kalandra. I don't usually let Kashi near my hair, even though he loves it XD It's mainly because of my allergies because it makes my whole neck break out in hives if I let him, but also because I've had him pull on my hair and ouch it really does hurt >_<


----------



## jerseymike1126

Good rule with animals. "If it has a mouth, it can bite you"


----------



## joydivision_

Thanks Kalandra for your wisdom  I am and will be careful ^^


----------



## Rainy

I used to let Izzy snuggle and annoint with my hair.....until I pulled her away and found a huge hunk in her mouth. That kind of scared me, not only for hairs around her leg, but also I was afraid that she would swallow it and get it stuck, causing an impacted bowel. Hair can be very dangerous. I would say, let them chew your hair at your own risk.....and theirs.


----------



## OwlCity19

My sweet little Choclate loves to eat my hair. He will crawl up my chest just to get on my shoulder so he can reach my hair. lol. I thought it was so weird when he started doing it, so glad he's not the only one. lol.


----------



## TeddysMommy

I thought I was the only one who had this problem :lol:


----------



## AngelicDarkness

I won't let Alice in my hair, but I can see the look in her eyes when she climbs on to my shoulder. I think she just wants to dig in mine, but I'm worried she's get tangled in it. I only let her up to my shoulder, before she thinks of going higher lol.


----------



## vasogoma

jerseymike1126 said:


> Good rule with animals. "If it has a mouth, it can bite you"


I read this, said "oh my god so true" and a couple of minutes later I had Agatha resting on top of my breasts (a place she finds very comfortable). She woke up and ran towards the back of my head and started eating my hair, and as I know it is dangerous for her to do so I put my hand behind my head to reach her, and it ended up being near her mouth and... OUCH! She bit me. I had to wait until she noticed it was not some yummy food but my finger so she let go. It didn't hurt that much, nor it left any kind of marks, but it sure grabbed me by surprise!


----------



## oliver820

Oliver LOVES to burrow in my hair. As soon as I sit down with him, he races up my torso and buries himself under my hair. I can hear him sniffing like crazy, but he always calms down and takes a little nap. He must really like my shampoo/conditioner


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

Wow a 2012 thread lol!

Yeah, hedgies and most small mammals love grooming, pulling and eating human hair straight from your head


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yeah, try to look at thread dates before posting, we try to avoid pulling up old threads. 

And just a note to keep in mind - make sure you check him over carefully after he's been in your hair. Hedgehogs can get human hair (or even long dog/cat hairs) wrapped around their legs or feet and it can cut circulation off. I believe I remember a thread someone posted about their male even getting a hair wrapped around his penis. So make sure you look him over every time and get any hairs off him.


----------

